# Phrag Silver Eagle 'Pink Frost' AM/AOS



## abapple (Mar 5, 2017)

I seem to always have at least one in bloom all the time. Need to divide and repot a few this 

spring


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2017)

Sweet!! May I ask What your culture temps are for this one?


----------



## abapple (Mar 5, 2017)

troy said:


> Sweet!! May I ask What your culture temps are for this one?



Our temps in the mountains very seldom reach 80F day and nights I maintain in the low to mid 50sF winter and maybe 60 summer. These are in a sun room under my rear porch with direct sun all day year round. But they seem to be just as happy under T5 lamps


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 5, 2017)

Love the subtle color and the spotting around the lip of the pouch. Very nice!


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2017)

I have the same cross, but my temps are too warm, I'll be selling it, it just grows new growths, the old ones die off. Yours is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 5, 2017)

well grown plant


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2017)

Division? Me please!


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2017)

Eric asked first, but I live closer! This is just my kind of
Phrag. I love the pinks and the subtle blush is wonderful.
I think it's grand.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2017)

this is very nice, always wanted one, never see them up here,surprized no one has remade the cross


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 6, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe a division for auction? Looks nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carkin (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh, wow!!!!....I love it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd love a piece of that. Wow!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2017)

Extremely well grown plant.


----------

